# Toilet Tank Won't Empty



## ihatemytoilet (Dec 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone. My mothers toilet recently was fixed (not professionally) and it would flush just fine, but now for some reason the tank of her toilet will not empty when you flush it. No water will drain out and she says she has felt around in there and there is no blockage. Can someone please tell me why this tank isn't draining.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

a toilet is actually pretty simple. When you open the flap in the tank, the water runs down a pathway into the bowl. If not water is moving, at all, you must have something stuck pretty tightly in the pathway. You might try removing the tank from the bowl and checking. You can see further into the pathway once you remove the tank.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... Did the pull chain come off the flapper valve,..??


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Legitimate question there Bondo. "ihatemytoilet"--Let us know: When you move the handle--do you feel as if the toilet flapper is being lifted? If you do not feel any resistance with the handle, remove the tank lid, then look to see if the flapper is attached. A lot of times the handle extension breaks at the hole where the flapper chain hooks into the extension. If the flapper is hook up properly, look to see if the water is in the tank and at/near the proper level, then move the handle and look to see what is going on. If the flapper moves up and no water attempts to leave the tank, hold up the flapper to see if whomever may have dropped anything down into the hole the flapper covers. IF so, remove the obstruction (that's clean water in the tank) by hand and see what happens. IF there is no obstruction, the flapper is lifted, and the water does not run out of the tank into the toilet, then it's time to dismantle the toilet from the tank. Keep us posted, David


----------



## ihatemytoilet (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi Guys, 
thanks for the responses. We did check the flapper valve chain and its all hooked up and lifts when we push the handle down, my mother said she stuck her finger into the hole where the water would run out, and said she couldn't feel anything obstructing the waterflow. She has her boyfriend coming over to look at it tonight (no he isn't a plumber... and im sure the toilet will be the same when he leaves :no: LOL) so who knows LOL... i'll keep you all updated on if this gets fixed and what the problem was. HAHA


----------



## saj888 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Toilet Tank*

I had the same problem. The wrong main suction piece was installed. The capacity is too small. Thats the entire piece in the center


----------

